# Looking for spots



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm a resident hunter that has seen more and more hunters in the areas I used to have to myself for the most part.

Wondering if there are any NR guys that have land "tied-up", leased, purchaed, "locked-up" or otherwise posted for the season that would be willing to let a guy hunt.

Please PM GPS coordinates.

Thanks.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I'll bring lunch if I can tag along.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Here we go!!!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

There are no geese or ducks near Upham this year, they are all migrating to the West Fargo area. Actually, I came to work one morning last fall and had pellets bouncing off of my office at 7 am. A group of boys from Wisconsin had set up in a slough a couple hundred of yards from town and forgot which way their barrels were pointing. I watched them all morning shooting hundreds of rounds and did'nt see a single bird fall. Someone in town got tired of all the racket and called the local law enforcement, I never did hear how it all turned out but got a good laugh watching them that morning.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> I'm a resident hunter that has seen more and more hunters in the areas I used to have to myself for the most part.
> 
> Wondering if there are any NR guys that have land "tied-up", leased, purchaed, "locked-up" or otherwise posted for the season that would be willing to let a guy hunt.
> 
> ...


Is this for real? Seriously, there is virtually no competition at all for hunting spots in ND, unless you are hunting sloughs for hen ruddy ducks! That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I doubt this is serious.

I don't live in North Dakota yet I have access to 5 sections of land anytime without other hunting pressure. All it required was a little gas, a friendly hand shake and some time. It's amazing what a little courtesy will do. In fact last week my farmer friend called me just to confirm what days I was going to ND.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Well, I've got the whole Fargo downtown area locked up, but all you nr's and g/o's can hunt it anytime you want!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Blue Plate said:


> I doubt this is serious.


Not sure. FH is new to the site and probably just needs a spot to launch his boat. :wink:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

The cats meow is going to be in Grand Forks this year. I am working on a lease with the city to allow me to dig a pit blind into the new dike along the River. It is going to be sweet those ducks coming off the river are only going to be flying a few feet over that dike. Heck I might even be able to just catch them in a large fishing net as they fly by. :lol: :lol: :lol:

The best thing is dominos might even deliver to the blind


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I wonder how much it would cost to lease the top of the elevator in Rock Lake? I do like the fishing net idea....Had a bunch of mallards on opening weeks last year that we could have caught in landing nets. If you catch a mallard in a landing net does it count towards your daily possession limit...even if you let it go? Is culling allowed in ND?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I know there are a bunch of geese using the West Fargo lagoons, you may want to scout around there for feeding fields. :lol:

Or for ducks we could probably throw the shotguns in the golf cart and head to Prairiewood, the ponds there always seem to produce well, maybe get in 9 holes and a few birdies. :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Forget the Lagoons, We could head out to the horse races and get a little shooting in ther are always geese in the pond in the center. Not quite as many this year as others but hey I get to hunt and my wife gets to get her horse racing fix all at the same time win/win. The jockeys might get a little excited about the jumping and bucking horses but hey its in Fargo and everybody thinks we don't care about other people :roll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Field Hunter, Sorry I have no GPS coordinates but I have a ton of land you can hunt, Will that help


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

g/o we know where all of your land is. Thanks for the offer we will try not to show all at the same time. You are very generous. 8) OH


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks g/o......I WILL be stopping by this Fall.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK, G/O, We only need the general area of that tirty point buck!!!  
Get us within a few hundred yards and us city boys could maybe find it!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

FH, just let me know where you want to set up and I'll meet you there with my shovel and 500 mile long garden hose. All you need is a floating mattress and some field decoys that have the new "look like water" pattern on them. :lol: I'm your hook-up. :wink:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

djleye, your Sh1t out of luck. If you wouldn't have been so damn cheap you would have bought the hunt last spring at the Delta Banquet. Those guys will get the shot at the tirdy pointer.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bid $25.00, what do you want out of me. You know that I am just a SLBCK and my dad said I was cut off of my allowance that month!!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I bid $25.00


Thats typical of you cheap SLBCK'S you want everything for nothing!!!!!!

A typical "me Firster"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

eace:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Must be a Friday...everyone is in a jovial mood!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

drjongy said:


> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> Must be a Friday...everyone is in a jovial mood!!


Nope, its raining finally!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rain.....what rain?

Forgot what it looks like. :huh:


----------

